# [cinepaint] impossible à installer [résolu]

## Ascodas

Salut,

Je sèche complètement sur l'installation de cinepaint, après multitude de tentative avec les ebuild de bugzilla, je tente de l'installer par l'overlay sabayon mais je me retrouve toujours confronté à la même erreur : il ne détecte pas les versions de fltk installés :

```
[root@corei7 thomas]$ emerge cinepaint

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "x11-libs/fltk:1.1".

(dependency required by "media-video/cinepaint-0.22.1-r1" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "cinepaint" [argument])

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.
```

et pourtant :

```
[root@corei7 thomas]$ eix fltk

* dev-python/pyfltk

     Available versions:  1.1.5 {doc}

     Homepage:            http://pyfltk.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         Python interface to Fltk library

[U] x11-libs/fltk

     Available versions:  

   (1)   1.1.9-r1 ~1.1.9-r2 ~1.1.10-r1 ~1.1.10-r2 ~1.3.0_rc3-r1

   (2)   2.0_pre6970 ~2.0_pre6970-r1

   {cairo debug doc examples games +jpeg opengl pdf +png threads (+)xft xinerama zlib}

     Installed versions:  1.1.9-r1(1)(00:40:18 30/04/2011)(opengl threads xinerama -doc -examples -games -xft)

     Homepage:            http://www.fltk.org/

     Description:         C++ user interface toolkit for X and OpenGL

Found 2 matches.

[root@corei7 thomas]$ 
```

et je précise que j'ai essayé toutes les version de fltk, une par une ...

Merci.Last edited by Ascodas on Tue May 03, 2011 8:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## guilc

normal : il demande le slot 1.1 de fltk alors que les seules versions disponibles sont dans le slot 1 ou 2. Le slot 1.1 n'existe pas dans portage...

Reporter à sabayon !

----------

## Ascodas

Au temps pour moi je pensais qu'il s'agissait de la version 1.1.* et non pas d'un slot, merci pour l'info.

Si quelqu'un utilise cinepaint et a une solution pour l'installer via l'ebuild -9999 je prends.

.

----------

## Ascodas

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, passez par ce script, ce n'est pas un ebuild mais ça a le mérite de compiler (gcc<4.4).

edit:ortho

----------

